# MAC - Electro Flash Swatches - Jul 08



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2008)

Place all your *Electro Flash* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that *all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Electro Flash discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Electro Flash colour story thread.*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Aug 08*


----------



## tinkerbelle2001 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Aug 08*


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Aug 08*

Without base and each color (except for lipsticks) were swatched 3x. My thoughts are my opinions, of course the best way to decide what you want, is by your own experimentation: Most were chunky, this chunky texture was usually true for the mélange (mixed/veining) side. I don't remember if the one I swatched was Love Connection, hence the ? mark at the end. Hot Contrast's black side was too chalky for my taste. My favorites from what I swatched are Polar Opposites, Love Connection (if that is what it is), and Odd Couple (the peachy side had a lots of glitter/chunks). Enjoy!




Flash for Lipsticks... same order as above pic, btw some of Hot Contrast black pigment got into the right half of Fast Trill, so please excuse that focus of the left side of the swatch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thank you:




w/o Flash:




Flash:




W/O Flash:




Flash *Odd Couple*:




w/O Flash:




Flash, Top *Polar Opposites*, Bottom Left to Right *Love Connection* and *Hot Contrast*:




W/O Flash:


----------



## KarlaSugar (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*


----------



## Hipona (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

Fresh Green mix (NW20)

With flash:






Without flash:






L to R:

Aqua veins
Olive-Grey veins
Chartreuse green side


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

Hi everyone!  I finally got my Fresh Green Mix Mineralize Eye Shadow in the mail so I thought I would post a few swatches.  The MES was marked as a sample which is why I think the two colors are opposite of the post above.  Swatches were done on NW15 (or lighter) skintone.  Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















With Flash





Without Flash

All swatches were done without a primer.  Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Katie
coachkitten


----------



## xjoycex (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

two to glow 




pink split




fast thrill




cultureclash (top) 
sonic chic (bottom)


----------



## aeryss (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

release day in germany - yaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

excuse the rubbish swatches! swatches on nw20 skin without flash in natural light.

l-r fast thrill l/s, sonic vibe l/g, cultureclash l/g





l-r cultureclash l/g, sonic vibe l/g, fast thrill l/s





l-r cultureclash l/g, sonic vibe l/g, fast thrill l/s


----------



## Ernie (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

Here are my somewhat crappy pictures:

Lipsticks, left to right: Vanity's Child,Fast Thrill,Mellow Mood,Dangerously Hot




Lipglasses, left to right: Lil' Hot Pepper,Sonic Vibe,Culture Clash,Major Minor




Vanity's Child with Major Minor over it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

Here's a couple of swatches from me -





Top - Fast Thril l/s
Bottom - Cultureclash l/g





Left - Fast Thril l/s
Right - Cultureclash l/g

Photos taken without flash in natural light.


----------



## verybecca (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

MAC Syrup, Rubia and Mellow Mood comparison pic - Syrup has no shimmer, Rubia is a tad warmer than Syrup and Mellow Mood is like a mix of the two.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Electroflash Swatches - Jul 08*

MAC Electro Flash Lipstick swatches:






Vanity's Child, Fast Thrill (compared to Bombshell), Dangerously Hot, Mellow Mood


----------



## Bluebell (Jul 9, 2008)

Mellow Mood (NC15)


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## Schnurbseltini (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## damsel (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2008)

*Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Odd Couple*






*Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Ether (Flashtronic 07)*






*Odd Couple, Mercurial (Flashtronic 07)

*


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 10, 2008)

Sea & Sky AND Hot Contrast on NC 35/No base











No Flash:





Flash:


----------



## dominichulinda (Jul 10, 2008)

---------------------------


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 10, 2008)

Play-On-Plums no flash





Play-on-plums with flash





Play-on-Plums no flash





Sonic Vibe
Culture Clash
Major Minor
(All with flash)





(No Flash) Major Minor, Culture Clash, Sonic Vibe


----------



## greentwig (Jul 11, 2008)

Left to Right:
M.A.C. - Pink Split - Mineral Eyeshadow (Duo)
M.A.C. - Two To Glow - Mineral Eyeshadow (Duo)
M.A.C. - Pleasantry - Mineralize Blush
M.A.C. - Dainty - Mineralize Blush
M.A.C. Lipglass - Sonic Vibe
M.A.C. Lipstick - Fast Thrill







Left to Right:
M.A.C. - Pink Split - Mineral Eyeshadow (Duo)
M.A.C. - Two To Glow - Mineral Eyeshadow (Duo)
M.A.C. Lipglass - Sonic Vibe


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jul 11, 2008)

Top: Polar Opposites, Hot Contrast 
Bottom: Sea & Sky, Fresh Green Mix, Gentle Mineralized Blush


----------



## yummiebitez (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## hr44 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sea & Sky, Pink Split, Polar Opposite, Two of Glow, Odd Couple





Sugar Trance, CultureClash, Baby Sparks


----------



## mmc5 (Jul 11, 2008)

I also got Mellow Mood lipstick, but it didn't photograph well at all. I'll try again in better lighting.

CLICKABLE THUMBNAILS


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jul 11, 2008)

Natural light:





Flash:





Natural light:





Flash:





Natural light:





Flash:


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Jul 11, 2008)

Click to Enlarge!!!
no base, no flash
top row(left to right)
odd couple, two to glow, pink split
bottom row(left to right)fresh green mix, play on plums, sea & sky



left to right...
odd couple, two to glow, pink split, fresh green mix, play on plums, sea & sky
indoor lighting



indoor lighting



outdoor(direct sun)



outdoor(shade)



odd couple



two to glow



pink split



fresh green mix



play on plums



sea & sky


----------



## nursie (Jul 11, 2008)

Fast Thrill


----------



## devin (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are swatches and comparison pics of sea and sky, hot contrast, and fresh green mix on nc45/c7 skin:










fresh green mix, hot contrast, sea and sky










sea and sky, hot contrast, fresh green mix










L to R
flashtrack, deep truth, freshwater, sea and sky, blue flame










L to R
golden olive, chartreuse, juxt, lucky green, fresh green mix


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 11, 2008)

From left to right:
Love Connection, Fast Thrill, Cultureclash






Without flash pics:
Love Connection






Fast Thrill






Cultureclash:


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 11, 2008)

sea and sky & hot contrast


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 11, 2008)

Natural lighting on about NW20 skin:







L to R: Love Connection solid side, melange, Fresh Green Mix solid side, melange
L to R: Fast Thrill l/s, Culture Clash l/g, Sonic Vibe l/g


----------



## kimmy (Jul 12, 2008)

two to glow mes on nc25 skin


----------



## xjoycex (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## qis2 (Jul 12, 2008)

Fresh Green Mix










Polar Opposite


----------



## rocketqueen (Jul 12, 2008)

Fresh Green Mix -->


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## lizsybarite (Jul 12, 2008)

Each picture is set up the following way: large dry swatches of each side of the duos appear in the center row (solid shade on the left and mélange/mixed on the right), and smaller wet/foiled swatches appear on the outside of each. Pigment swatches are on top, and eyeshadows are on the bottom. (I messed up and put a pigment swatch on the bottom row of Love Connection - oh well.) I did not use a base for anything, though I'm sure a base would bring out the colors even more. I'm ~NC15 in MAC foundation.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Jul 13, 2008)

*Sea & Sky*











I need to go back for more!


----------



## crystrill (Jul 13, 2008)

i'm in a different state and STILL found my way to the MAC counter! lol.

sorry if the flash got in the way of the color. i took like 50 million pictures with and without flash. the camera/sun/light just wasn't working with me today!

im nc 55 (or 50?).








http://i34.tinypic.com/2zyj0iu.jpg


----------



## pat (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm an NC35/NC40.  I used Soft Ochre as a base.  Sorry the pictures aren't that great





Left to Right: Love Connection, Polar Opposite, Fresh Green Mix, Hot Contrast





Left to Right: Two to Glow, Play on Plums, Pink Split, Odd Couple, Sea & Sky


----------



## deadstarlet (Jul 14, 2008)

Hope this comes out right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All pictures are in Outside/Natural Lighting

Hot Contrast






Two to Glow





Fresh Green Mix







All together- Two to glow/ Hot Contrast/ Fresh Green Mix


----------



## justlouise (Jul 14, 2008)

*Swatches/pictures of MAJOR MINOR LIPGLASS.*





Swatched on NC40-NC42 skin:





Naked lips for reference:





Unlined with Major Minor Lipglass only:


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 14, 2008)

Swatches on NW15ish skin in natural light:






Mono side on left, melange side on right:  Play on Plums, Pink Split, Two to Glow


----------



## vanessagarcia (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## luhly4 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## rocketqueen (Jul 16, 2008)

Sea & Sky, Love connection, Fresh Green Mix:


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 24, 2008)

Cultureclash and sonic vibe lipglass


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 25, 2008)

from left to right:
star violet
purple side of Hot contrast
shale


----------



## Colorqueen (Jul 26, 2008)

Here is my contribution to the Electroflash swatches.

I tried to get the colors as accurate as possible.  Hope this helps!

FWIW, Odd Couple is more blue than Milady purple, and Two to Glow is more orange than Enaging is= that is more bronze brownish.  I could not find this info anywhere before I ordered, so I thought I would add this.


----------



## kimmy (Jul 27, 2008)

hot contrast on nc25 skin


----------



## Glistening (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## rocking chick (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## Emi-lyn (Aug 2, 2008)

Clickable thumbnails!

Sea & Sky


----------



## Marberry (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Sep 1, 2008)




----------

